# submersible heater suggestions



## antoniacp (Sep 1, 2016)

I have a 5.5 gal tank housing a male betta and 2 ghost shrimp. With it being summertime, my apartment stays pretty warm. But, with the cooler months approaching, I want to make sure that the water temp stays on the warm side for the fish. 

Does anyone have suggestions for a submersible heater to accommodate my tank size? Any heaters/brands that I should steer clear of? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Walmart sells a little heater that works fairly well. It's submersible and preset to 78 degrees. Plop it in, let it sit for an hour, and then plug it in. That's it.
NOTE: With all heaters, it is important that you let it sit in the tank for an hour before plugging it in, as this calibrates the thermostat.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Alternatively, you can use a small zoo-med stick-on reptile heater on the bottom of a small tank. The medium and large sizes get too hot w/out a thermostat to regulate them, but the small ones are lower wattage and max out in the 70's. There are also similar heaters made for betta bowls and such, but I'm not sure what their capacity is.


----------



## supperfish (Oct 17, 2016)

For my 5 gallon fish tank, I use a small aquarium heater under 25 watt and it works well.


----------

